# Tomorrow is finally moving day



## Geoff (May 20, 2010)

I'll have all my furniture in my cottage tomorrow.   It's still not quite done but I have floors, trim, and all my appliances except the washer/dryer in the house.   I can at least get things into the house where they are supposed to go.   

The refrigerator and my liquor cabinet above.






The gas range





The design problem I had to deal with.   A u-shaped kitchen is supposed to be 4 feet wide.   I only had 3 1/2 even cheating the dishwasher 4" into the wall.





Cold beer!


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 20, 2010)

Congrats!  Looks fabulous!  Hope you have many, many happy days there!  
(And many happy hours! ; - )


----------



## TheBEast (May 20, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 21, 2010)

Congrats man.  Looks awesome.  Would that be some Double Bag on the left in the fridge?


----------



## Geoff (May 21, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Congrats man.  Looks awesome.  Would that be some Double Bag on the left in the fridge?



It would indeed.   I relocated my beer supply a couple of weekends ago.   It included most of a case of Double Bag.  

I can't load up the fridge yet.   The electricians haven't installed the outlet for it so it's plugged into the GFCI outlet on the kitchen counter.   I'm moving all the furniture into the house today.   I'm leaving the cats at Killingoton for the moment so they don't freak out with all the action.   I'll be down for good sometime next week.


----------



## Glenn (May 21, 2010)

Nice Geoff! Seems things came together pretty quickly! :beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 21, 2010)

Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!   Always fun to see the final results ----wish u many happy times there !!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 21, 2010)

Good to see that you have your priorities in order. :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2010)

Great weather for a move! When's the house warming party?


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 21, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Great weather for a move!



For sure!!  Hope it goes smoothly!


----------



## roark (May 21, 2010)

Geoff said:


> The refrigerator and my liquor cabinet above.


 
Can the liquor cabinet accomodate 1.75L bottles? Looks a little small


----------



## Trekchick (May 21, 2010)

You're going to need more groceries before you invite us over.


----------



## Geoff (May 22, 2010)

roark said:


> Can the liquor cabinet accomodate 1.75L bottles? Looks a little small



The opening is a little small.   The cabinet box was completely reconstructed specifically to fit 1.75L bottles.   You have to tilt the bottles to get them in and out of the cabinet but there is an inch of clearance inside.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 2, 2010)

I took a few photos this morning.   I'm at least part way moved in.   The carpet shampoo guy is showing up thursday so I haven't set up the bedrooms yet and the bureaus are in the garage.  The cabinet and drawer pulls for the kitchen also show up on Thursday.   I'm not sure when the window treatments are showing up.  My study needs to have a couple of doors hung.   The painters need to come back in for a half day the next time it rains.  A bunch of other little stuff.




































I just did my first load of laundry this morning.


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 2, 2010)

The cat looks happy.

I like the KZone up on the lappy!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2010)

handy spot for the fire extinguisher. :lol:


----------



## Geoff (Jun 2, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> handy spot for the fire extinguisher. :lol:



That's not my fire extinguisher.  Until the building permit comes off the window, my contractor/carpenter buddy has to have it at the job site.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice job !!!!!!!!!!! looks  well planned and  with a very functional use of space  -- best of luck with it


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 2, 2010)

Geoff said:


> That's not my fire extinguisher.  Until the building permit comes off the window, my contractor/carpenter buddy has to have it at the job site.



Was wondering the same thing.  Interesting.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2010)

Cottage looks great there Geoff!  

Do I dare ask how the progress of the boat rennovation/work is going??


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Your house looks like a home.  : - )

Mazel Tov!


----------



## Geoff (Apr 6, 2012)

Dredging up a thread from two years ago, my home improvement saga continues

The whole front of the house and front yard looks completely different from 2 years ago.   I had a perimeter drain/curtain drain installed so I don't have a lake under the cottage when it rains.   The whole front yard was completely redone.  I re-did the entire front of the house including replacing a rotted sill, re-framing, a new window, new roof, new cedar shingles & trim.

This February






Last summer





Last May





This winter, the big project was a complete do-over in the bathroom and gutting the guest bedroom.   The framing in the cottage is all screwed up so as exterior walls get gutted, they get re-framed.

Architect plans for the building permit





2 months ago, guest bedroom





"before" in the guest bedroom





"before" in the bathroom





Radiant heat in the bathroom










3'x5' cast iron shower base





Toto wall mounted toilet





Shallow closet in the bathroom






Shelves in the newly redone guest bedroom










Grohe thermostat shower valves on both sides.   





Bathroom shots from this week as the tile goes in.   The skylight install requires stripping the roof so that goes last.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 7, 2012)

Some nice looking changes their Geoff!  

Do the GC's for home improvement work down by Padanarum operate on the same time schedule for finishing a project as the boatyards do??


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks really good. where is this? I might have missed the backstory


----------



## Geoff (Apr 7, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Some nice looking changes their Geoff!
> 
> Do the GC's for home improvement work down by Padanarum operate on the same time schedule for finishing a project as the boatyards do??



It's not the schedule, it's the budget.   Like usual, I'm 100% over as the scope of the project kept increasing.   This started out as a simple bathroom remodel.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 7, 2012)

very nice -- and adds  value :>) !!!!!!!!


----------



## Geoff (Apr 7, 2012)

Nick said:


> Looks really good. where is this? I might have missed the backstory



South Dartmouth, Ma in the harbor village of Padanaram.   I bought what should have been a tear-down in my home town to be my summer cottage.   Over the last 3 winters, I've basically had the thing rebuilt in place.  Still have the master bedroom to do for next winter.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice work- best of luck with it!  Do you get a cool breeze off the bay?


----------



## Geoff (May 4, 2012)

I now have a functional bathroom.

I have a temporary shower curtain until the glass shower enclosure goes in.   

You can also see the skylight isn't installed.






Medicine cabinet with electrical outlets inside










The vaulted ceiling










The shroud under the wall-hung sink





Shallow bathroom closet


----------



## Geoff (May 4, 2012)

And the guest bedroom put back together.

From outside on the back deck looking in


----------



## bigbog (May 5, 2012)

Lookin' Nice Geoff.....


----------



## wa-loaf (May 6, 2012)

Geoff said:


>



I like the sink. Where did you get it?


----------



## Geoff (May 6, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I like the sink. Where did you get it?



It's a Kohler Rêve.   You can get it with the shroud like I did, with a pedestal, or with a wall-mounted vanity.   They also make a vessel version of the sink.  The faucet is a Kohler Purist which is what Kohler shows on their web site for that sink.   

I bought the sink from an Amazon retailer called FaucetDirect.com.  It showed up Freight at my door 4 business days after I ordered it from the Kohler Virginia warehouse.   No tax.  Free shipping.    The faucet was also from Amazon.com.

The only item in the bathroom where Home Depot was competitive was the cast iron shower base.   Plumbing supply houses came in 40% higher than the overall internet prices I actually paid.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2012)

You're pretty serious about getting clean eh Geoff?  2 Fixed Shower heads and a Retractable?  :lol:


----------



## skiahman (May 6, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> You're pretty serious about getting clean eh Geoff?  2 Fixed Shower heads and a Retractable?  :lol:



Looks to me like you could get really dirty in a shower like that! :wink:


----------



## Geoff (May 6, 2012)

skiahman said:


> Looks to me like you could get really dirty in a shower like that! :wink:



I'm planning to rent it out to make porn films.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2012)

space in the ceiling for the overhead camera?


----------



## Nick (May 6, 2012)

Geoff said:


> I'm planning to rent it out to make porn films.



Good nights / weekends gig!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Geoff (May 27, 2012)

Three weekends of yard work.   Time to change over to sailing for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Nick (May 29, 2012)

Awesome job, love watching home improvement. I struggled for hours this weekend with a stupid ceiling fan :roll:


----------



## Geoff (Jun 2, 2012)

Pro tip:  You have to allow for the spiked heels when you're installing a ceiling fan in the bedroom.

The glass shower door finally showed up.   Still need the roof replaced before cutting in the skylight.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 18, 2012)

Genesis 1:3  Let there be light


----------



## Geoff (Sep 18, 2012)

Unfortunately, the new roof project has spun out of control.   After the old asphalt shingles were stripped off, the roof boards were in really tough shape and had to be removed.   That exposed rafters that were in tough shape.   On the side, 2x8's were added to the existing rafters.   In the back, the roof got completely reframed.   Like everything else, the scope and cost doubled.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 18, 2012)

They did not leave the shingles laying in the gully like that. Did they?


----------



## Geoff (Sep 19, 2012)

Puck it said:


> They did not leave the shingles laying in the gully like that. Did they?



It's going to be a closed cut valley.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 19, 2012)

Geoff said:


> It's going to be a closed cut valley.



Just checking.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 22, 2012)

The back is ready to be shingled


----------



## Geoff (Sep 24, 2012)

Closed cut valley


----------



## Nick (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks great  - what is original on the place?


----------



## Geoff (Sep 25, 2012)

Nick said:


> what is original on the place?



Not much.   After next winter's project to vault my bedroom, finish the roof, and reshingle 2 more sides of the cottage, the entire interior will have been replaced other than the fireplace and built-in bookshelves/trim around the fireplace.   All new wiring, heat, plumbing, insulation, sheet rock.  

I haven't replaced the 2006 gas water heater.   The Pella windows are about 12 years old as is the French door out to the back deck.  I have no plans to re-shingle the north side of the house.   The deck has been refastened but mostly is the original deck.   I haven't touched the garage.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 3, 2013)

Bringing this back from the dead....   

Last November, I had the front door replaced.   Like everything else, this required replacing the rotted sill, and completely re-framing the corner post and wall before installing the new door.










I'm now well into the last phase where I'm remodeling my bedroom.   

Re-framed from the inside.   Laminated beams to support the roof.   2x8 rafters.  Gable end wall re-framed with 2x6.  Rear exterior wall re-framed with 2x4.

Amazing hacks in the framing















The last of the hack wiring removed





The new half of the roof framed with 2x8 16" on center.   The old part of the roof framed with 2x4 24" on center










5 foot opening into my office










Outside wall re-framed
















Four new Pella windows and traditional exterior trim










Rough electrical and insulation





Sheet Rock





It got skim coated on Friday


----------



## andyzee (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW, simply amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nick (Mar 3, 2013)

Lookin good


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2013)

Regular sale or short sale? My cousin was supposed to buy a house through a short sale. Longest 12 months then no sale. Now he buying a home in the mountains of Bloomingburg very nice hopefully we moving in a 2 weeks.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 4, 2013)

I finally slept in my summer cottage for the first time in 3 1/2 months last night.  I need to organize my office and hang some of my art on the walls but it's all put back together.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 4, 2013)

So Geoff, what took LESS time, your cottage renovation or your boat renovation a few years ago? 

BTW - the cottage looks AMAZING in those pics!!


----------



## Geoff (Apr 5, 2013)

drjeff said:


> So Geoff, what took LESS time, your cottage renovation or your boat renovation a few years ago?
> 
> BTW - the cottage looks AMAZING in those pics!!



Thanks.  After four winters of remodeling, it should look nice.  I sure hope I don't ever need to sell it.  I doubt I'd see 40 cents on the dollar.

My power boat hasn't floated in 5+ years.   I decided to buy a Marshall 22 catboat instead of repowering it.   All my free cash flow for the last 3 1/2 years other than buying a catboat has gone into home remodeling.   Now my Vermont place needs some attention.   As for the power boat...  Some day....


----------



## legalskier (Apr 5, 2013)

Very nice!  
:beer:

Wising you many a restful night there.....


----------



## Geoff (Jun 27, 2013)

The electricians just left.   They installed three exterior lights for me.   In May and June, I had the last section of the roof replaced and re-shingled two sides of the cottage.   I'm now done.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks good- nice job. Now what are you going to do with all that spare cash flow?


----------



## Geoff (Jun 28, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Looks good- nice job. Now what are you going to do with all that spare cash flow?



Much of the spare cash flow will get directed to savings & investment.   The bigger my nest egg, the sooner I can start thinking about semi-retirement.


----------

